# Bambi witrh a bosal and saddle!



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

This evening I put a saddle on bambi and the bosal. She did excellent! She didn't freak out one bit as some horses do when they get girthed up(we had this experience with a colt we had in the past). I eventually let the stirrups down and she did well. We even did some trotting outside(i was jogging while she followed by my side..i had ahold of her)...and guess what...perfectly fine!

Here are pictures of my beautiful little fjord.
































*Here is a video!*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Great progress! She's going to make you a fantastic little pony


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea,I have her for sale currently BUT I reaaaally am starting to like her and getting attached since I've been working on her training. My husband and I talked about it and he said I just have to pitch in a bit more for food...sooo I am thinking I will keep her as my pony horse..I have a big horse..well she is small...14.2 and on the verge of being 14.3.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Bump?
would like to know your thoughts.
Btw,Vivache already informed my on me not using one rein while turning her. I was working on that slowly with her but forgot to in the video.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She is very cute and calm. I like her saddle pad.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

:O I am so jealous of that Bosal! She looks great in those colors!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry, I do not know the whole history of your horse. 

Is he registered? Just curious because he looks very finely built for a fjord.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Sorry, I do not know the whole history of your horse.
> 
> Is he registered? Just curious because he looks very finely built for a fjord.


She had another thread about this. She is actualy a cross but looks alot like a full fjord in color.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> She had another thread about this. She is actualy a cross but looks alot like a full fjord in color.


Interesting. I guess I will go find the thread. 

She has the colors but does not have the build. I wonder what she is a cross with, something more delicate, obviously.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Interesting. I guess I will go find the thread.
> 
> She has the colors but does not have the build. I wonder what she is a cross with, something more delicate, obviously.


Thats kind of what I was thinking.. Are you sure she even has fjord in her? She looks like a mustang cross to me. But, I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Dressage10135 said:


> Thats kind of what I was thinking.. Are you sure she even has fjord in her? She looks like a mustang cross to me. But, I could be completely wrong.


Dressage, I found the thread. The long and short of it they really do not know what Bambi is. They are guessing. 

Her body for sure looks nothing like a Fjord to me. The only thing that says Fjord is the color. I bet I could clip my buckskins mane like that and then he two would be a fjord.

I do think it is great that Gidget is working on Bambi's training.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Personally, I think she's a Hackney or Hackney x-- Gidget has stated she has a naturally animated trot. Fjords are HULKS. We had a baby one(that we were told by a vet that was 5) that I had to hop on. While I looked topheavy, her barrel took up my entire leg.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

OKay,guys...you know you all reaaaallly annoy me about my horse and basically saying I'm wrong about her breed. The lady that orignally owned her said she was full Fjord. But we were thinking she is part because she has fine bone structure. Most people that see her also think she is full fjord so I don't know what your guy's problem is. I was told what she was and I'm sticking to it. She is only 2 years old and the owner I got her from was thinking she might had poor nutrition.She has been filling out a lot since I have got her.

I was showing everyone her progress SO STOP assuming her breed.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Gidget said:


> OKay,guys...you know you all reaaaallly annoy me about my horse and basically saying I'm wrong about her breed. The lady that orignally owned her said she was full Fjord. But we were thinking she is part because she has fine bone structure. Most people that see her also think she is full fjord so I don't know what your guy's problem is. I was told what she was and I'm sticking to it. She is only 2 years old and the owner I got her from was thinking she might had poor nutrition.She has been filling out a lot since I have got her.
> 
> I was showing everyone her progress SO STOP assuming her breed.


I don't have a problem, just stating what breed I see her as being. I've seen plenty of Fjords and they look nothing like her build wise *shrug*

I think its great progress you have made with her so far, regardless of what breed she is.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have seen fjords with fine built bones as well.
She looks nothing like a mustang. She has all the traits of a fjord.Just because she is small doesn't mean she isn't..I've seen fine boned quarter horses...big boned arabs....are you going to assume that they are not their breed? She is small,I know. But she is filling out a lot...the owner who had her mentioned she was chunking up as well when she got her and she was thinner when I had her.

It just reaaaalllly bothers me that people always *try* prove me wrong on everything on this stupid forum. Why can't people just be nice and comment on the progress...if I wanted to know her breed I would have gone in that section.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://www.sorensen.ca/fjords/PICS/FjordWeanlingAug-01.jpg

and

Google Image Result for http://www.stuterinorrgarden.com/engla.jpg

and scroll down to the end

SHE JUST TURNED TWO!

Beaver Dam Farm Fjords II, Ltd. > Sale Horses


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

her tail is insanely awesome


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

We're not just looking at her legs.. but all of her. Especially since you've stated that she's got animation. Got me thinkin'..

Her barrel and chest screams Hackney to me:
http://pondlakestables.com/images/gracie003.jpg

The only thing kinda Fjord-y about her is her head. BUT, that could be shetland, even.

No one's trying to prove you wrong, and in the end it doesn't matter what her breed is, since she isn't registered and you can't do really big shows as it is. They just saw it, since a LOT of people say 'Oh, it's a buckskin with frosting!! FJORD!' when I've seen TWH with that coloring.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I wasn't talking about her legs...

Leave me alone vivache....I am no longer talking to you or always left behind. You all think you are professionals in the horse world but I have news for you...no one is.Everyone is constantly learning. You just happen to be very blunt and you have totally pushed my buttons. It's people like you who bother me cause you always think you are right because you have been around horses and take lessons...I do too.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Gidget said:


> I wasn't talking about her legs...
> 
> Leave me alone vivache....I am no longer talking to you or always left behind. You all think you are professionals in the horse world but I have news for you...no one is.*Everyone is constantly learning*. You just happen to be very blunt and you have totally pushed my buttons. It's people like you who bother me cause you always think you are right because you have been around horses and take lessons...I do too.


Everyone but you apparently.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay one more thing before I no longer go on here because everyone has to tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Honestly, I've just had an experience like this before.

I thought Bella was a Hackney. We bought her under the pretense that she was a Hackney, it said Hackney on her coggins.. I thought she was a hackney. A vet came out(when she lost her tooth) who used to show hackneys. He said 'Nope. This is a yearling fjord. Might have Hackney in there.'


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

OP no one is atacking you. relax. 

since she is not registured ne one will evern know for sure. I dont think she looks Fjord-y either but thats my oppinion. If you like her then why does it mater what she is??? If you had to have a pure bred then you should have got some thing with papers.


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

First off. Hackneys come in dun?? I learned a new one!

Second off I sold her Bambi. Bambi was sold to me very skinny, and as a pure bred Fjord. But, no papers so??
Bambi Is chunking up well, I think she is very Fjord in the face, I think she may be a cross but who knows without papers. 

It is also obviouis that she was not taken care of before I got her, and I am sure is not as growthy as she should be for her age.

I think she will suprize everyone and be quite the little chunky butt when she grows up and fills out.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Appyfreak said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> First off. Hackneys come in dun?? I learned a new one!
> 
> ...


No one is saying that she is wrong we are just stating what we see. I don't know why the OP is being so rude.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay guys, I think this thread has strayed away from its intial topic in very beginning. Since it seems to be kind of controversial and has turned mainly a debate about the OP's horse, I'm going to close it.


----------

